# fish room help



## troybernard (Oct 29, 2006)

well i got into my new house and have a 15x16 foot room for the fish room in the basement. before i finish the walls i was looking for advice on how i should run things. i am going to start with sponge filters, but may do a central filtration system later. anyway what would u do in your fish room set up? looking for ideas as this is my first


----------



## Asphenaz (Oct 7, 2009)

You could raise the plugs up a little so they are level with the equipment. Many of the plugs in my basement fish room are at the 4 foot mark. 

You could leave room for an equipment closet, they are not hard to build.


----------



## geeks_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

I would make a plan with as much detail as possible.

Figure out what type of equipment you'll need, what type of fish you want to raise, what type of plants, etc.

Will you want to have NPT's to lower maintenance? 
Will you need RO water (I do for my dwarf cichlids)?
Will you need extra tank space for breeding fish?
Will you inject CO2 into some or all or none?
What size tanks do I want? A few big ones, a bunch of small ones, or a mix of both?
Measure. Don't forget adequate space behind the tanks and above the tanks.
What will be the maintainence routine?
If you can get a sink in the room it is a huge help.

Sometimes the plan changes, because you find a great deal or a new fish that catches your eye. I have been putting my fish room together as cheap as possible with sale items, auction items, and craigslist items. This limits how much you can plan, but a good thorough plan is still a great idea.

I am setting up all my fish room tanks as NPT's except my 2 quarantine tanks. It is working so far, but I have a hard time resisting the urge to change the water frequently.


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

I would setup a a change water storage tank for water changes. It would be filled with tap water from a spikot or utility sink. The storage tank would be heated and have a pump to provide circulation and a way to pump water into the aquariums. Maybe an RO unit would be included to fill the storage tank with softer water. Make sure each electical circuit has a GFCI outlet on it. If the room has access to a bathroom rough in, you might want to setup a drain for the old tank water.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

In a word, ventilation, most fish rooms/ inwal tanks suffer from moisture probs. The key to stoping this is ventilation. Remember, you have to have air coming in, to have air going out.


----------



## felixm (Jan 20, 2007)

bosmahe1 said:


> Make sure each electical circuit has a GFCI outlet on it. If the room has access to a bathroom rough in, you might want to setup a drain for the old tank water.


I will agree that you should have GFCI on your outlets but I would have a GFCI breaker instead, they are a little more expensive then a normal breaker but can cover a bunch of outlets. Keep in mind that you will just want the outlets on the GFCI and not the lighting for the room, it could be bad to trip the breaker and you light go's out


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

I would actually recomend against the GFCI breaker. 2 reasons, 1 I've seen way to many gone bad, 2 if it trips, you have to go to the box to reset it. I also recomend you have some circuits that do not have GFCIs. some electronic ballests trip them.

Something else when it comes to lights, its against the NEC to run lights at 220 volts, in a home. not really a big deal until you getting into the higher watt halides/ several of them.


----------



## troybernard (Oct 29, 2006)

Here is what I have so far. I put in the outlets at 4 feet up the wall and spaced about 32 inches apart. Each box has 4 plugs, or double outlet boxes. There are also 4 of thes in the ceiling in the center of the room. I also have the utility room for the house right next to the room with a door from the fish room going into the utility room. There is a air inlet from the outside into the utility room for fresh air already as well as a floor drain. I will install a sink in there. I also am going to put a 55 gallon barrel for fill water. Not sure if I will go with an r/o system or not to begin with. Might just let the water sit for 24 hours or more to let the chlorine get out.


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

troybernard said:


> Here is what I have so far. I put in the outlets at 4 feet up the wall and spaced about 32 inches apart. Each box has 4 plugs, or double outlet boxes. There are also 4 of thes in the ceiling in the center of the room. I also have the utility room for the house right next to the room with a door from the fish room going into the utility room. There is a air inlet from the outside into the utility room for fresh air already as well as a floor drain. I will install a sink in there. I also am going to put a 55 gallon barrel for fill water. Not sure if I will go with an r/o system or not to begin with. Might just let the water sit for 24 hours or more to let the chlorine get out.


I would still use Prime for the change water even if you let it sit for 24 hours. Sometimes water companies will use Chloramines for water treatment and that won't dissipate as easily. I wish I had the option of setting up a barrel for fill water and a drain. That would be total luxury for me.


----------



## troybernard (Oct 29, 2006)

Ok, what is Prime? Some sort of water treatment I am guessing.


----------



## geeks_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

The chlorine will not be an issue with your proposed fill water proposal.

Like bosmahe1 says, chloramine will still be there if it is in your tap. Prime will take care of it. 

Try to check with your water supplier. My local water treatment facility has a website that says they add chlorine and not chloramine. If no chloramine you shouldn't need water conditioner.

On the other hand or if you can't find out, water conditioner is pretty cheap and easy.


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

geeks_15 said:


> The chlorine will not be an issue with your proposed fill water proposal.
> 
> Like bosmahe1 says, chloramine will still be there if it is in your tap. Prime will take care of it.
> 
> ...


Sometimes water suppliers will change what chemicals they use for seasonal or availability reasons. Sometimes even the KH of my tap water will be different. To me, it's just piece of mind to add the two drops per gallon of Prime.


----------



## troybernard (Oct 29, 2006)

where can i buy prime


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

troybernard said:


> where can i buy prime


http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=4057

Most Petshops/Aquarium Shops will have it. The link will show you what to look for.


----------



## troybernard (Oct 29, 2006)

What do you guys think of auto top offs and the diy overflows to drain do water changes.?


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

I don't recomend overflows for water changes. they are a flood waiting to happen.

If your looking for more automation, installing a drain that you can open with a valve. that way you can drain down the tanks( to the level of the drain), close the valve and they refill. I know many fish breaders that those systems. 

depending on how often you do WCs, a ATO might not be needed.


----------



## troybernard (Oct 29, 2006)

TAB said:


> I don't recomend overflows for water changes. they are a flood waiting to happen.
> 
> If your looking for more automation, installing a drain that you can open with a valve. that way you can drain down the tanks( to the level of the drain), close the valve and they refill. I know many fish breaders that those systems.
> 
> depending on how often you do WCs, a ATO might not be needed.


Do you have any pics or diagrams, not sure how to set up a drain that does not require drilling the tanks, other than an overflow.


----------



## troybernard (Oct 29, 2006)

Also, why do you think overflows are a flood waiting to happen?


----------



## Cliff Mayes (Jan 29, 2007)

I hear Mr. Murphy laughing!

Always remember that according to Murphys Law-the worst possible thing will happen in the worst possible way at the worst possible time. Count on it.

The folk who design Electrical and Plumbing systems figure that you cannot overestimate the foolishness of people so everything is designed to be as foolproof as possible. If a circuit is designed for X number of Watts someone will overload it and suffer the consequences. blaming the Mechanic, Inspector, Engineer, etc..

Any untended automatic system will eventually fail. It is just a matter of when. Refer to the above mentioned Law.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

I wouldn't do a "fish room" with out drilling tanks. I would not use a HOB overflow for anything. they rely on suction to work. 

Cliff hit the nail on the head.


----------



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

Check out this website:

http://www.tedsfishroom.com/wp/

Lots of details on fishroom construction w/ links to others. Good luck building your fishroom.


----------



## troybernard (Oct 29, 2006)

That is a good looking room. I just am not so sure on the unfinished walls and the insulation getting all over everything.


----------



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

Not mine--just planning for the future when I have basement (hopefully).


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

troybernard said:


> That is a good looking room. I just am not so sure on the unfinished walls and the insulation getting all over everything.


as long as you don't mess with it, it will be fine. I'd personally worry more about it sucking in water.


----------



## troybernard (Oct 29, 2006)

How much room should be left between racks to move around and work on them


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

asuming you're having rows of tanks, I'd say 36" min I'd also like to have about a 1' for clearnce above the tanks.


----------



## troybernard (Oct 29, 2006)

I am going to start building my stands for the tanks either tonight or tomorrow. Should look very similar to the ones in teds fishroom


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Here's a no-nonsense advice from someone that maintains a high volume fish room:

1. Water change/Overflows
Very easy to make. I guarantee - if you have many tanks you will get sick of draining water to do water changes. The way we have the overflows they work flawlessly. Ask me more in a PM if you want.

2. Wire racks
Depending on the size of tanks you want to keep the wire racks are the best choice. You will not save money making an ugly looking 2x4 rack. The wire rack needs reinforcement - ask me in a PM how.

3. Dehumidifier
This is a given. It also saves you from having a heater in every tank. You will still need a few heaters - to treach Ich by raising the temperature. But not to heat the tanks normally.

4. Japanese air pump for all your tanks
Or you can play cheap and buy a few Dolphin pumps. $20 takes care of about 16 tanks. And all your noise needs. Ask me in a PM about details.

5. ChlorameX + Activated Carbon
Cheaper than Prime.
Activated carbon for filtering the tap water. Ask me in a PM how to use it and where to get it the cheapest.

6. German sponge filters
http://www.swisstropicals.com
Any other sponge filter has been, is, and will be simply ridiculous. For the same or more money.

7. Lights
T5 Normal Output. Ultra cheap. Don't ask why not an $9 Home Depot shop light. Ask in a PM for more details.

I hope I sound cocky. I feel like it tonight. This hobby is full of idiotic advice and I get a little too sick of it sometimes. Don't mean the advice given by the folk before me here on APC.

--Nikolay


----------

